# Elddis Autostratus Bike rack - ladder fixings or rear panel?



## 100027 (Jul 13, 2006)

Can any one help with info on how to fit a bike rack to the rear of my 1998 Elddis Autostratus. Seen some threads regarding possible fixing brackets to the ladder with something made by hiatco but no details?. Fixing to the ladder seems a sensible option - anyone done this?

Rear panel doesn't seem sturdy enough to take the weight of the standard rack brackets - any suggestions, links etc greatly appreciated.

Help please!


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

We've got a 1998 Autostratus too 8) and are thinking about adding a bike rack for next year... watching this thread with interest!


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

I've got an '01 autostratus, which I think is similar to yours. If you look carefully, you'll find the ladder/ roof rack is only secured with screws throughout. Do you really want the extra weight of a rack & bikes on that?. I have a detachable rack fitted in the towbar, which I feel is much safer, as it's bolted to the chassis,
Be careful of rear axle overload!!!
Cheers Creaky.


----------

